

Granting Creative License  - kaisdavis
http://upandrunning.bplans.com/2011/06/06/granting-creative-license/

======
kaisdavis
Joel Nielsen, founder of MediaShark, LLC, writes about overcoming the
challenges of giving someone else creative control of a project. Have you had
this challenge?

